#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Υπαίθριος χώρος καταστήματος

## kajoanna

καλημερα!!!
ενδιαφερομαι να φτιαξω εναν χωρο εξωτερικα του καταστηματος
θα ειναι προχειρης κατασκευης με καθισματα και ομπρελες
θα ειναι μεσα σε Λιμανι ( νοικιασμενο) 
Πολεοδομικα πως μπορει να ειναι νομιμο ?
περα απο την Δ/νση Υγιεινης που θελει αυξηση καθισματων προβλημα θα εχω με την πολεδομια
δεν θα γινει κατι μονιμο μονο ομπρελες καθισματα και ισως ενα μικρο ξυλινο δαπεδο για τα νερα της βροχης

----------


## Xάρης

Η κατασκευή ποια είναι, το ξύλινο δάπεδο;
Γιατί η τοποθέτηση μιας ομπρέλας, ενός τραπεζιού και μιας καρέκλας δεν είναι κατασκευή.
Δες και τον ορισμό του δομικού έργου στην §16 του άρθρου 2 του ΝΟΚ:
"Δομικό έργο είναι κάθε είδους κατασκευή, ανεξάρτητα από τα υλικά και τον τρόπο κατασκευής της, που είναι σταθερά συνδεδεμένη με το έδαφος, δεν έχει δυνατότητα αυτοκίνησης και δεν μπορεί να ρυμουλκηθεί."

Θεωρώ (αν και πάλι είναι υπερβολικό), ότι το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι μια έγγραφη ενημέρωση προ 48 ωρών και κοινοποίηση στο αστυνομικό τμήμα, σύμφωνα με την §3 του άρθρου 4 του ΝΟΚ.

----------

kajoanna

----------


## kajoanna

H κατασκευη θα ειναι ενα ξυλινο δαπεδο +0.15 οπου πανω θα βρισκονται οι ομπρελες και τα καθισματα

----------


## Xάρης

Θα επιμείνω τότε στην τελευταία παράγραφο της προηγούμενης ανάρτησής μου.

----------

